# Vertical Shoot'em up Levellprogrammierung.



## shidan (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallöchen, ich hoffe der Titel ist verständlich,wenn nicht hier ausführlich.

Ich bin dabei per Java Applet(Swing) ein kleines Vertical Shoot'em Up zu programmieren. Die Hauptfunktionenen des Programmes stehen. Schießen,Steuerung, GegnerImplenetierung usw.
Jetzt bin ich aber total überfragt undzwar stehe ich vor dem Leveldesign / Programmierung, weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich diese recht leicht umsetzen soll.

Gemeint ist damit das, in Intervallen gegner Ankommen ab z.B einer gewissen Positionen die X Koordinate verändet, ab und an mal schießen wie bei den Standart Shoot'em Ups die man halt so kennt.

Hat jemand dazu einen guten Rat wie ich das Umsetzen kann? Ich dachte bereits an Textdateien, wie bei meinem selbstprogrammierten SlideGame aka. Mario Style nur Weiß ich nicht ob die Umsetzung da so schön wäre das die Breite des Fenster  und auch des Levels FEST stehen soll.

Mfg.
Shidan


----------



## Fu3L (7. Mrz 2012)

Deine letzten beiden Absätze sind leider recht schwer zu verstehen.. Soll die Levelgröße feststehen oder nicht? Meinst du das Problem besteht darin ,dass der Spieler potentiell unendlich weit laufen können soll?

Und sollen die Gegner ab und an ihre x-Position verändern? Das wäre ja keine Frage des Speicherns...


----------



## shidan (7. Mrz 2012)

Also die Levelbreite soll festehehn, das Höhe ansich soll Vertical Scrollen nach Oben, was natürlich erstmal kein Thema ist mit Hintergrungrafiken etc. das Problem wäre wenn ich sie ber Textdatei ändern lassen würde das einfach ein Teil der erstellten Map abgeschnitten wird. Ich könnte zwar Simpel zuschreiben Das die Breite feststeht aber find ich etwas komisch umgesetzt.

Dann soll das Level halt beginnen, die Map wird langsam hochgescrollt und in Intervallen sollen dann halt die Gegnerischen Schiffe fahren aber nichtnur Stupide nach unten sondern die Dritte "Wave" von sagen wir Lv1 Creeps, macht eine Kleine Schleife.


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Mrz 2012)

Die Bewegung der Gegner wird meistens über einfache Bullet Engines gesteuert die auch schon für die Bewegung der Projektile verantwortlich ist.

Du schreibst dann zb. so Regeln wie:
Für 10 Zyklen: x+2, y+4
Für 5 Zyklen: x+4
Für 10 Zyklen: x-2, y-2

Wenn du das Level weiterhin als Text-Datei behalten willst, dann würde ich wohl den Ansatz wählen die X/Y Koordinaten der jeweiligen Entität dabei zu schreiben. Oder du schreibst dir einen Editor der das ganze dann in einem Binärformat speichert.


----------



## vimar (8. Mrz 2012)

ich würd ne xml file erstellen, und die von unten nach oben parsen(macht grad wenig sinn ;P) und dort alle levelgedönssachen reintun


----------



## Empire Phoenix (10. Mrz 2012)

Ich würde das als object umsetzen, und einfach das ganze object per xml rausschreiben (zb per xstream) und laden.


----------

